# Modified Skyline Insurance....



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Rang around and around as usual....

1999 UK R33 with TS 2.8 engine and sequencial gearbox etc.

Declared every modification - which took some time!

600BHP ATW and Agreed valuation of £60k.

Adrian Flux was the best quote by far, anyone have dealings with them before?


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

flux are good for me and my skyline, sometimes can be a bit slow with things but overall ok.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Try A-Plan,


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*A-Plan...*

Won't touch it, it's too heavily modified for them......


----------

